# A Public Thank you to Dave Aka Wildboar



## kostantinos (Apr 24, 2016)

So needles to say Wildboar had been a supporter of me and Marc up here in Baltimore for the longest time and had been coming by as much as possible every time he is up here for business . A week ago he also happened to help out with Cochon 555 in DC and literally came back leading 2 stations while crushing waves of hungry hipsters hit our table wave after wave . I don't have enough kind words for thanking the man for chilling with us for almost 10 hours that day and for getting his hands dirty and i must admit that without his help the ribs that sealed the deal wouldn't had been the same nor would be the dumplings station he maned so professionally as if he always been working in a demanding kitchen somewhere. Thank you for all the help man this win wouldn't had happened without you in the team .


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 24, 2016)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 24, 2016)

Well done Gents


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats! Sounds like a fun and exhausting day.


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats to your entire team, and what a nice way to give credit to WildBoar, who has always seemed like a very nice guy here on the forum and during the one time I met him.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 25, 2016)

He's done a lot for this community and its members, including lending me his 1000 SF FT yoga studio for very good nights sleep.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 25, 2016)

David's always been a great & valued member to this community but this is taking it to the extreme! Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats, that's a cool story.


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 25, 2016)

**** yeah! Well done gang!


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 25, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> He's done a lot for this community and its members, including lending me his 1000 SF FT yoga studio for very good nights sleep.



Do you roll around a lot in your sleep?


----------



## chinacats (Apr 25, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> Do you roll around a lot in your sleep?



Nope, just a very large harem. :biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 25, 2016)

That was a very fun day. I want to give a big Thank You to Kostantinos for inviting me to participate -- I know that was really sticking out his neck. Everyone else on the team was a real pro, and the roster included two chef/ owners, and 3 guys who used to cook at/ still cook at Jose Andres' Minibar. Yonah Kim really came up with a great set of dishes that reflected his Korean and Japanese background; there was some really delicious food coming out of our team's 'kitchen'.

It was definitely cool getting to spend some time in a hotel restaurant kitchen, as well as the much more cramped quarters on the competition floor. There were typically 6-7 people 'working' in a space equal to about 1/4 of my home kitchen, and the various butane burners, rice cooker and supplies ate up most of the table space, leaving little room to actually assemble many of the dishes. Everything in the team's nook was brought in by the team -- all the pots/ pans, utensils, dinner plates for the judging portion, etc. So many things to bring, yet so easy to overlook a simple/ basic utencil and then have to make do with something else or run off to beg others to lend you theirs. It was also great to see how a team can come together to assemble dishes, as had to be done for the judging; some of the dishes required 4-5 team members to touch it in some way, shape or form.

And through it all Kostantinos was on a very even keel. He was defintely the calmest and steadiest person on the team, and he was constantly thinking about the tasks immediately at hand as well as the bigger picture. It's hard for me to describe, but I think he was always 2 steps ahead. And while he was not the marquee chef of the team, he was definitely the solid support just behind the scenes who kept a lot of things humming along. Also, this was my first time seeing him really cook, and he was unflappable. 

The icing on the cake was when Yonah was announced as the winner. He knocked off two 'Top Chef' contestants, plus two other hightly-regarded DC-area chefs. He and his team spent a full week preparing for the competition (I think they received the pig the prior weekend), and they definitely displayed a sense of relief and accomplishment. Even better, he was quite humble and by far the least aggressive 'marketer' out of the 5 chefs.


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 27, 2016)

SO FRICKIN COOL!!! Congrats to the whole SQUAD.... :goodpost: lus1: :cool2:


----------



## panda (Apr 27, 2016)

Hoooorraayy Dave!!


----------

